# You know you've become "That Fish Person" when....



## ktbrew

I'm sure there are other threads like this but I figured I'd start one! 

You know you've become "That fish person" when...

You need new jeans, shoes, shampoo, etc. but your extra money goes to buying a new tank and accessories for that betta you just happened to see was giving you puppy dog eyes while walking by! :lol:


----------



## lelei

Omg, yes, you know when all you want for xmas is a Petco Gift card..!!!


----------



## ktbrew

I was just thinking about that this morning! lol!

How about...

When your dream is to have a room devoted to fish tanks, no tv's nothing but fish tanks and fish equipment and a chair to sit right in the middle of it all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your room is very humid.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

How about this? 
You know when you're a fish person when your parents allow you to buy something and then all you buy are fish supplies. xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you spend so much time at the pet store you are close friends.


----------



## ktbrew

When my kid (who used to love going to the pet store) now says "ugh mom! I just want to go home, this place is boring! We've been here for like an hour!"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I soend 30 minutes to an hour there.


----------



## Destinystar

When getting a Christmas tree for your tank is all you want for Christmas, well almost all could use a couple of Christmas tank ornaments too....lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want a new tank.


----------



## pittipuppylove

When you look for loopholes in your dorm's "maximum tank size" rule - and find one! (Hehe They say a fish tank shall not exceed 30 gallons... They don't say anything about having lots of little tanks!)

When all you want for Christmas is that nice 5 gallon Fluval Chi kit off of Amazon... And a home for the endless guppy fry that keep showing up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love my fry I adopt out the wild type.


----------



## ktbrew

When you think of how you can get your hubby on board for just one more.......then one more after that....and one more after that....and one more after that.....


----------



## Friendlyfishies

ChoclateBetta said:


> When you spend so much time at the pet store you are close friends.


Lol that's how it is where I go!


----------



## homegrown terror

the people at petco refer to us as "the betta folks!" and get worried if they haven't seen us in a week.


----------



## logisticsguy

When you worry more about what your feeding your fish than yourself. When you skip watching football games on Sunday to clean tanks and do WC. When you start turning your tanks sideways just to get room for more. When a fish room becomes the next home renovation priority over the leaky roof.


----------



## fishy314

When you have an extra $5 and you buy a container of fish food from a Petco 15 miles away instead of a few tacos from Taco Bell half a block away.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When they call you by your nickname at the pet store.


----------



## ktbrew

When you tell yourself youre going to the pet store to "just look around" but deep down, you know the truth.


----------



## Irishdancer

When your sisters start conversations with "Do you have any new fish?"


----------



## veggiegirl

When your bedroom doubles as a fish room :lol:


----------



## mplsmommy

When people ask you how many fish you have, and as you're mentally counting they say "she has to think about it" or "she doesn't even know" and laugh at you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have too do that. When you count more fish supplies on the floor than clothes.


----------



## ktbrew

When your family complains that your fish get more attention than they do.


----------



## aemaki09

When your boyfriend who started you on fishkeeping comes over for the first time in a couple months and says "WOW! Where did all these come from?"


----------



## Dragonlady

How about when you remove a 10 gallon clear refrigerator droor from your broken refrigerator to house betta ......because all of your other tanks are full? It even has a humidity control lid.


----------



## pittipuppylove

Dragonlady said:


> How about when you remove a 10 gallon clear refrigerator droor from your broken refrigerator to house betta ......because all of your other tanks are full? It even has a humidity control lid.


When you think that is a REALLY good idea and consider trying it sometime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktbrew

pittipuppylove said:


> When you think that is a REALLY good idea and consider trying it sometime.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When there is something fishy about your room.


----------



## Dragonlady

pittipuppylove said:


> When you think that is a REALLY good idea and consider trying it sometime.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It actually works surprisingly well.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That is nice but is that ducktape?


----------



## Dragonlady

Yes, I did use duct tape to secure the styrofoam piece.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay so that is a breeder?


----------



## ktbrew

How about you buy one fish and see 2 others you start planning homes for even though you dont even own them yet!


----------



## Rockandrollgirl09

Definately you know that your that fish person when you cant go into a store without stopping at the fish. And you have so many that they fill up all your available space. Lastly you know your that fish person when your fish are one of your best friends and you talk to them and greet them everyday.:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you have funding only for fish. When you are always looking for new fish food brands.


----------



## peaches3221

When you go into petco without any money since you aren't going to buy a fish, fall in love with one, and end up begging your mom to loan you the money :lol:


----------



## nel3

-when your dining table gets a fish tank just so you can house another betta.
-when you buy a heater specifically for the QT tank but find out in few weeks its to be occupied as permanent heater for a new betta. now you need to get another one just for QT :s
-when tanks take over a desk that you originally planed to use for a totally different use.
-when you require a log book to record notes and water changes as you have too many betta maintenace tasks to remember off-hand.


----------



## Sena Hansler

1. When a complete stranger comes up to you and says, "Hey! I was looking for you! I need help with my fish."

2. When your boyfriend tells you to find an old pig breeding barn (the big ol' white ones) to start up your own store.

3. When the suggestion is brought up because you have taken over the kitchen with tanks. (he needs to get me my shelving unit and I'll be out of the kitchen )

4. When you've already named bettas you do not yet own.

5. When you start to count your tanks and realize you have 10.

6. When you can corrupt another soul into the world of betta fishes >


----------



## homegrown terror

10? we've got 13! (14 if you count a 1 gallon QT that's currently just got some plants in it)


----------



## bettasareawesome

You know your a fish person when you hang small fish tanks on your christmas tree as decoration.


----------



## Sena Hansler

You know you're a fish person when... Your bf's dad walks in and says "I didn't know you had a fish store."


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you consider building a public aquarium in your room.


----------



## Sena Hansler

When your bf plans a saltwater basement o_o like... Pool, saltwater, basement.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What is that?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Basically thousand or so gallons of a saltwater tank built into the basement. When you go down to the basement it's just a huge freaking tank full of saltwater, coral and fish :lol: (except he would have to build a house around THAT)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That would weigh over 8,000 pounds. I am shocked someone would build that. Imagine water changes.


----------



## asukabetta

When you picture yourself swimming among them in a HUUUUUGEEE Pool


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would never do that. When your worried about fish safing your air.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hehe scuba-diving-water-changes :lol: oh god... I dunno, he better not win the lottery because he would make a pool with fish in it! ><


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When the zoo asks to borrow animals from you.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: good one.

When you start charging admission to your own home!!


----------



## HarpaBetta

when you finally start doing your chores again just to use your allowance to buy fish.


----------



## LadyVictorian

When you want to have a wall full of shelves just so you can have a wall holding 50+ betta tanks.

When "gaming with my friends" means you pushed your betta behind you while playing Skyrim and totally using them as your wing man (Aquarius is my early dragon warning sign ftw)

When you try to figure out how you could live underwater in a giant sorority tank with your fish xD

When you say "I am going out for plants" you mean for your tank and not the house.

When your love for gardening turns into six blueprints for planted tanks and an underwater fairy garden for fish.

When you stay up late wondering how you can improve your fish's life.

When you wonder why no one has made a carrying bag for tanks so you can take your fish around with you and let them see the world O.O

When you are going away for a week and leave a 20 page instruction book for your best friend on how to care for the fish having a page for each individual fish and what they need compared to the other fish.

When you forget your fish are not dogs.

When you would rather sit in front of your tanks than go to Sea World.


----------



## logisticsguy

Awesome post LV! I can relate. When you start making architectural drawings for a 1000g pond that comes off your deck and into your backyard.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

LadyVictorian said:


> When you want to have a wall full of shelves just so you can have a wall holding 50+ betta tanks.
> 
> When "gaming with my friends" means you pushed your betta behind you while playing Skyrim and totally using them as your wing man (Aquarius is my early dragon warning sign ftw)
> 
> When you try to figure out how you could live underwater in a giant sorority tank with your fish xD
> 
> When you say "I am going out for plants" you mean for your tank and not the house.
> 
> When your love for gardening turns into six blueprints for planted tanks and an underwater fairy garden for fish.
> 
> When you stay up late wondering how you can improve your fish's life.
> 
> When you wonder why no one has made a carrying bag for tanks so you can take your fish around with you and let them see the world O.O
> 
> When you are going away for a week and leave a 20 page instruction book for your best friend on how to care for the fish having a page for each individual fish and what they need compared to the other fish.
> 
> When you forget your fish are not dogs.
> 
> When you would rather sit in front of your tanks than go to Sea World.


They did make a purse with a carrying bag forfish it is super small. When you spend so much time with fish you flare at humans.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

You know you're 'that fish person' when almost all of your facebook notifications come from fish groups/pages. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When the only people on the Internet you meet are you all.


----------



## homegrown terror

when you tell people "i'm growing plants in my kitchen" and they're disappointed to hear you're not talking about marijuana.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am surprised when you look up books in aquaponics you get marijuana. I mean to the police isn't that a clue or all those marijuana forums the police are not even looking. When you create your own plant fertilizer from aquarium water.


----------



## homegrown terror

more and more, cops don't care about pot unless it's a huge grow operation. a lot of jails and prisons are releasing non-violent minor drug offenders due to overcrowding, and since most police forces are at least partially a money-making scheme, it costs more to prosecute and incarcerate pot offenders than they make, so they focus on other drug businesses.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am talking about the people growing, selling, and smoking you would think if they are on thre own forum or book confessing it they should be arrested.


----------



## aqua001

For me, you pretty much know it when you get yelled at in class 6 times because you are daydreaming about fish and tanks and money.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When I look like I am paying attention I am really daydreaming. All my teachers care of me is I am quite. They just say I am smart and need to be quite.


----------



## SinX7

When you spent more money on the fish then on yourself LOL.


----------



## ktbrew

When you do a "photo shoot" of your fish regularly.


----------



## asukabetta

Sena Hansler said:


> Hehe scuba-diving-water-changes :lol: oh god... I dunno, he better not win the lottery because he would make a pool with fish in it! ><


lol but imagine the fun XD !!!


----------



## asukabetta

when you talk to your fish like if they were people and imagine their answers to what you are saying XD


----------



## deso

Sena and Asuka, it's already happened in the UK. It's believed to be one of the world's largest private aquariums, and he DIYed it all. I envy this man. He literally does scuba-diving tank maintenance:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-12820354

And for my contribution: When all of your friends know your fish by name, ask how he's doing, what they should buy for his birthday present....and completely forget to ask you how you are.


----------



## homegrown terror

SinX7 said:


> When you spent more money on the fish then on yourself LOL.


i'm fond of saying "what doesn't go to the rent goes to the kid, what doesn't go to the kid goes to the fish" :-D



deso said:


> And for my contribution: When all of your friends know your fish by name, ask how he's doing, what they should buy for his birthday present....and completely forget to ask you how you are.


it's the opposite for me. at my job, people warn each other not to get me started on fish. i only just learned that a guy who started two months ago has an apparently very impressive cichlid tank that he's ridiculously proud of. he never said anything to me because he was warned that if i start talking about fish, i'll never shut up!


----------



## deso

homegrown terror said:


> it's the opposite for me. at my job, people warn each other not to get me started on fish. i only just learned that a guy who started two months ago has an apparently very impressive cichlid tank that he's ridiculously proud of. he never said anything to me because he was warned that if i start talking about fish, i'll never shut up!


I shouldn't be laughing at your plight, but that's awful! Are you and the cichlid guy talking now? I hope so!

My boyfriend is a bit like your co-workers. I do wish he were a fellow fish and aquascape fanatic. He likes my single betta Modi well enough and even talks to the little guy every now and then, but has a cow when he finds out that I have more plants coming to me in the post. Quoting him in his French accent: "euh spoil zat feesh zilly! euh cannot be serious...'ow much money you spend on 'im zis month???" His reaction to me wanting to set up a pico reef in our kitchen was priceless ("No more feesh! No more feesh! No more tanks!"). You should have seen his face. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love Picto tanks they have no fish but can have intertabrates and plants. When you keep tanks that people have a hard time finding the fish in.


----------



## sainthogan

when... you ask your guests to introduce themselves to your fish....


----------



## Leopardfire

When you have more pictures of your fish on your phone than of anyone else. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you know more about fish than you know about what peopler like. When you are diagnosed with a mental disorder.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

When you can't help checking out Aquabid for new Bettas when you really need to be doing other things LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you have a bag of cash to buy fish supplies.


----------



## fleetfish

When you go into your local LFS and all of the employees shout "HERE COMES THE BETTA LADY!!!!" . . . at least that's what they did to me today. I was just getting cat food 

And when the manager was bagging up my new VTs (yeah ... it's inevitable) she told me that I am their number one betta customer.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When most of the pet store employees know you by name.


----------



## meganlbetta

You start to realize you are a betta person when there is a no pets policy for apartments AND you run out to grab a tank so you have someone to talk to in the morning. AND then the fiance gets mad at "ignoring" him while im checking out my fishy or cleaning the tank. Or when he gets mad im sitting on the computer the whole time... searching bettas and tanks... muahahahahaha


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you ask how many gallons does a labrador need.


----------



## BettaAngel13

Or when you always win petco customer of the year every year or when the employees know your name by heart and they dedicate the fish section to you
XD. XD. XD


----------



## pittipuppylove

When your coworkers dub you "the fish nazi."

When you have the opportunity to live in a service-learning dorm building and the first projuct you think of is how to properly keep fish in a dorm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why do they call you that?


----------



## pittipuppylove

Because I insist on proper care and have no problems politely telling my coworkers (and my bosses) that the way they were housing the office fish was cruel. I moved him from a 1 gallon unheated tank with a nasty plastic plant that got, on average, one water change a week to a heated, filtered, and fully planted 5 gallon and refuse to allow the addition of other fish. I also changed his food from generic, all-filler betta pellets to Omega One betta food. Anything that anyone wants to do with that tank goes through me first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good one.


----------



## yonigrrl

when your dog gets jealous of the time you are spending with your fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your Betta expects more than your dog.


----------



## yonigrrl

Yes!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you love your dog and spoil her and then pamper your Betta.


----------



## babystarz

When you start receiving aquarium supply catalogs in the mail that you didn't sign up for XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you aqua-scape your filter.


----------



## hannah16

When you pay WAY too much for a betta and still think it's worth it.

When you sit around on your porch waiting for that betta to come in the mail.

Crying when your betta fish dies, because all life matters.

When you go to Wal-Mart and do water changes for the bettas in the little cups, using there own betta water (I do this^)


----------



## fgradowski

> When getting a Christmas tree for your tank is all you want for Christmas, well almost all could use a couple of Christmas tank ornaments too....lol


That's a really good idea! I must do this now!

When you talk to your betta and constantly feel the need to go to the pet store that is only 15 minutes away to spoil him with presents. 
When you plan your next tank in your mind.


----------



## hynesh9792

When the first thing my mother in law asks when calling her is "how is my grand fish?"


----------



## hynesh9792

When I want to call into work so I can stay home with Junior all day lol!


----------



## Leopardfire

When run to greet your betta when you get home from school before you greet anyone else.


----------



## ktbrew

When you have to talk yourself out of going to the pet store because you HAVE to pay your bills!

Or

The ONLY store you hit up on Black Friday was Petco because theitr aquariums were 50% off.


----------



## fgradowski

ktbrew said:


> The ONLY store you hit up on Black Friday was Petco because theitr aquariums were 50% off.


Man, wish I had known that! I would have stocked up!


----------



## ktbrew

fgradowski said:


> Man, wish I had known that! I would have stocked up!


It wasnt all of them, but i picked up a 5 gallon Aqueon that was regularly $60 for $30. Im pretty sure theyre still having the sale on that one and several others.

And ive thought of another one...You know youre that person when ALL of your fish tanks are sparkling clean but your entire house, on the other hand, is a disaster!


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you go to walmart and the employees run away.


----------



## Shadyr

When you apologize to that gorgeous betta you are absolutely not going to buy today.

And then secretly plot how you could manage to work him into the crew....

(He was a pretty dumbo, the first one I've seen!)


----------



## Chard56

When you move in with a friend and put all the Bettas in the bedroom and sleep on the couch in the livingroom!


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you go to the store and search for show quality bettas on their shelf. or at least those that can help produce show quality.


----------



## OrangeAugust

ChoclateBetta said:


> When your room is very humid.


hehehe true.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Chard56 said:


> When you move in with a friend and put all the Bettas in the bedroom and sleep on the couch in the livingroom!


Wow you must have heavy duty things to place them on. I am pretty sure my night stand could not hold 8-16 pounds.


----------



## logisticsguy

When you buy your fish X-Mas presents. My family thinks I'm totally nuts.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I don't buy my fish certain holidays I just keep buying them gits like a bigger tank IAL plants.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

logisticsguy said:


> When you buy your fish X-Mas presents. My family thinks I'm totally nuts.


 Oh I do! hee hee, Merry Christmas Fishy.;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you carry pics of your fish in your wallet or purse.


----------



## psyduck

When your closest cousin as dubbed you "the fish nerd".


----------



## Agility4fun

...you're on BettaFish.com until after midnight most nights.


----------



## Agility4fun

...you dream about rearranging the tank accessories every week.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you average 100 posts a day here.


----------



## SnowySurface

I don't know if anyone has said this yet but...

You know you are a fish person when your arch enemies are invasive pond snails and green hair algae. XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love pond snails they are great food for Assassin snails.


----------



## Hershey

When you dream about fish, you live fish. Your parents say you have OCD over fiiiiisshhh.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you refuse to eat sea food.


----------



## Leopardfire

When you have pictures of your fish on your binders for school.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think I will do that.


----------



## emeraldmaster

you know that your a fish person when you wait patiently to see what other people have to say on this thread.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What?


----------



## SnowySurface

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love pond snails they are great food for Assassin snails.


 True. But since I don't have Assassin snails, ponds snails are nothing more than little dots I have to pull off my tank. :lol:

However....Assassin snails could fit in my 5 gallon with Midnight if the pond snails get a bit to comfortable. :twisted:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Assassins eat flakes too.


----------



## SnowySurface

I only use pellets and frozen blood worms. So I would have to get snail food for them with I actually went through with my plans.


----------



## Hopeseeker

You know your a crazy fish person when:
-You call your fish, "children"
-Your quarterly bonus goes to at least 1 thing for the fish, every time (mostly more than 1 thing 
-The chair between your 2 bigger aquariums holds nothing but fish supplies
-Several buckets live on your floor
-Your boyfriend gives you the sad puppy dog face, if you say you have already fed the sorority (He likes that they are crazy jumpers at mealtime, no joke!)


----------



## ktbrew

emeraldmaster said:


> you know that your a fish person when you wait patiently to see what other people have to say on this thread.


So true!


----------



## Catfish Billy

When you look out for pet/fish stores and cheap fish supplies when you are on holiday! XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you behave all week for Petco.


----------



## emeraldmaster

You know that you are a fish person when you like your fish more than your friends.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have one Betta/Guppy Colony/5 Cories. So more fish than friends.


----------



## emeraldmaster

over 50 guppies, two bettas, 5 rosey reds, 5 tetras, two apple snails, 3 cories, and 1 pleco. 5 friends.


----------



## fgradowski

I have two bettas and a boyfriend. xD Haha.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your way better with people than I am.


----------



## Leopardfire

I'm bad with people too. When my tanks cycle, I will have more fish than friends haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am very good at Betta social skills. Flare Flare this is my turf.


----------



## emeraldmaster

I am an Architect, so you know that you are a fish person whenever you design houses to match the fish tanks in them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you know what GSL and SFB are.


----------



## FishFriend9292

When you realize that you have more fish tanks than personal belongings.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you decide to garden in your aquarium filters.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you speak in terms of fish and your friends understand you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you garden in your filter.


----------



## ktbrew

You try to look online for presents for friends and family,but end up looking on here or Aquabid instead.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you get aquarium supplies for presents.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you return the gifts you get in order to pay for your aquarium supplies!


----------



## Sena Hansler

When you stalk the second hand store for fish tanks.

When you go into the city looking for two fish for someone else, and also end up with three for yourself (true story :lol


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you count fish as opposed to counting sheep!


----------



## Sena Hansler

When you lose count of how many fish you have o_o


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you think of having the same guppy colony for 20 years.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you dream of swimming with your fish! 

It appears that we are the only ones keeping this alive!


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol When you DON'T run out of things to say on this thread


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you go to Petco and reconize the terrium plants. You buy one as a potted plant.


----------



## Viva

You know you're a fish person when instead of doing your receptionist work while on the clock you're surfing betta fish forums...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wait couldnt you get in trouble if your caught?


----------



## Leopardfire

When your dream is to start a betta rescue


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want to do that with a 100 gallon and divide it 20 times. I would use Baby Bettas.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you check this page more than you do facebook!


----------



## Leopardfire

True

When you spend way more time on this site than on any other website


----------



## emeraldmaster

when instead of going online you going on bettafish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Most people: FACEBOOK.

You: Bettafish.com.


----------



## emeraldmaster

yep! You know that your a fish person when you pace the halls waiting for one of you guppies to give birth because she is in labor!


----------



## SnowySurface

Sena Hansler said:


> Most people: FACEBOOK.
> 
> You: Bettafish.com.


Guilty as charged. :rofl:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Most people: The mall

You: fish store

(that's me right there LOL)


----------



## emeraldmaster

Most people: TV

You: Fish Tank


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Fish Tv great drama. Like when I saw when Bettas attack.


----------



## SnowySurface

If you think Fish TV would be bad, imagine if they started writing books. O_O

How to Hide Well Enough to Make it Look Like You Jumped Out of the Tank by Midnight

Wiggle Dancing for Dummies by Smokey 

101 Ways to Beg for Food Written by Midnight Illustrations by Smokey

They would slowly take over the world. 

Now that I think about it....You are "That Fish Person" if you can imagine bettas taking over the world. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

Maine: How to Woo a Lady Fish
Madame: 50 Ways to Get Rid of Snail Pest Problems
Fiona: Fake Your Death and LIVE


I see what you mean. :lol:


----------



## ktbrew

Sena Hansler said:


> Most people: FACEBOOK.
> 
> You: Bettafish.com.


Um...wow...me 100%:lol:


----------



## ktbrew

Sena Hansler said:


> Most people: The mall
> 
> You: fish store
> 
> (that's me right there LOL)


Me also!


----------



## ktbrew

emeraldmaster said:


> Most people: TV
> 
> You: Fish Tank


This one, I can say guilty and proud!


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD

When you can put words to your fish's actions.


----------



## madmonahan

Sena Hansler said:


> Most people: The mall
> 
> You: fish store
> 
> (that's me right there LOL)


mg: so true Sena! Also the bettafish.com thing! Lol I would stay at petsmart for hours if I could! I will get weird stares from people because I keep walking around looking at the bettas! >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you talk to Bettas.


----------



## Leopardfire

When you get your family betta related presents because you love bettas so much that you assume they will too.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you accedentally call a friend one of you fish's names because the fish and the person act similar!


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahahaha that would be funny.


----------



## Jessa24

You know you're that fish person when...
You spend so much time at Petco it is your second home
You spend all your extra money on supplies for your fish
You start talking to your fish as if he/she really understands you
You look forward to coming home everyday to fishy face
The highlight of your week is cleaning the tank
You have now become a bonafide Aquarium decorator
You start dreaming about your fish
You begin uploading photos of your fish and tank to facebook
You start calling your fish your baby
You realize you are spending more time on bettafish.com than facebook

OMG I am that fish person


----------



## pittipuppylove

*sigh* When moving fish out of your dorm to your house a few hours away requires about as much planning as a major military maneuver.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When news of you getting a new tank decoration reaches people before you can tell them yourself.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you talk about your fish to strangers.


----------



## Bluewind

...When you send random picture messages to your friends of cute stuff your fish is doing! 
...When you yell at a store manager or harass corporate for mistreating their fish!
...When you fuss at anyone who wants to keep a Betta in anything less than a 2.5gal! 
...When you do research to make sure you are feeding your fish a diverse and appopriate diet!

*raises hand* Guilty! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No Offense if you fuss on anything under 2.5 that is most members here keep there fish in 1 0r 2 gallon tanks.


----------



## Bluewind

I got yelled at on bettafish.com for originally keeping Gus in a 1.8gal! :lol:

I don't fuss unless they don't do enough pwc. And besides, the little guys get pretty big. Gus outgrew his 1.8gal, so I can't imagine keeping them squished in a 1gal! Don't they get too big for it? O_O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I only fuss when there is something wrong with care.


----------



## Bluewind

I know! Some of the others did. I should have edited my post better. The guilty was originally for the random pics. I added the others later. I did fuss at a neighbor who put 5 Goldfish in a 1gal though, but who wouldn't! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler

I like some 1.8 sizes. My dumbo is in the "goldfish starter kit" LOL. Got it for 5.00, cannot complain.



> .When you send random picture messages to your friends of cute stuff your fish is doing! /QUOTE] I do that. HAHA. People I know must hate me now. Especially my Facebook page. PICTUUURES of fish. >_>
> 
> When you start enjoying water changes because you get to check out what colors your baby bettas are getting :3


----------



## Leopardfire

When you sketch betta fish on the back of all your homework.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sena is it heated?


----------



## Sena Hansler

BeautifulBetta's perfect "you know you're a fish person when..."
....: When you ask for fish stuff for christmas xD

Choclate, I have a FISH ROOM. That is heated. Everything in there under 10 gallons has no heater as the water can reach up to 83 degrees. My 40 gallon has heaters though since larger waters do not heat well even in a hotter environment. He is a potential breeder, and even if he weren't the tank would be heated. So no, the tank itself is NOT heated as it does not need to be  (temperature: 79 of that tank)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You are so lucky. When you want an Aquaponics system.


----------



## Saphira101

when you join a fish forum and post messages like this!


----------



## Bluewind

Saphira101 said:


> when you join a fish forum and post messages like this!


*gives high five* NAILED IT HUN! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your so used to Bettas your like you can comunicate with humans?


----------



## Bettagurl13

When you have dreams about getting that gorgeous HM copper gold you saw on aquabid


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you spend all your money on one Betta.


----------



## homegrown terror

when a random guy at your work, who works in a completely different department, seeks you out on lunch and asks for compatibility advice (goldfish plus guppies! glad he found me before he tried it out!)


----------



## isochronism

When you adopt a Betta cause' it was in too small a bowl with no heat and immediately upgrade to a 1 gal goldfish bowl w/heat and stones and silk plant and conditioner..... in a few days upgrade to a 5 gal with real plants, etc...... then before the fish is even in it you get another 2 1/2 tank with more live plants.... just cause it fit perfectly along with the 5 on the window sill..... That's me!!!


----------



## isochronism

..... Then you soon begin to resemble your fish.... and switch out your bed for a bathtub just so you can relate better with him.... nah'... it won't happen to me....


----------



## madmonahan

when you think someone says the word "betta" and you say "what?"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you know Bettas are named after the Asian tribe not the Greek letter.


----------



## Leopardfire

When you leave your friend's house early so that you can do water changes for your fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your fish is sick you worry and check on him.


----------



## majesticstorm

When you return a beautiful and expensive trench coat that was 40% off because you needed the money for your betta that isn't even here yet.


----------



## ktbrew

When you are constantly computing in your mind how to afford another betta, heater, tank and where to put it all with the outlet space running out of room from all of your other tanks.


----------



## Leopardfire

When you sit in front of your tank at least 10 minutes everyday admiring how pretty your betta looks when he swims


----------



## madmonahan

^ I so do that! More like 20 minutes!


----------



## sandybottom

when you go thru your lfs reciepts for the last month and get an anxiety attack.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you need a seperate filling cabinet for said reciepts!


----------



## madmonahan

When you have a shelf and a cabinet for all your fish stuff.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you have a couple of rooms for your fish stuff!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your number one vacation worry is your Baby Guppies.


----------



## Leopardfire

When you miss your betta on vacation and worry that he's lonely and bored. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know I will miss Carter.


----------



## madmonahan

When you walk over to the tank and worry if they are even alive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I did that.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you yell at the TV for doing things against the "rules" for fish keeping.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you know the people on tanked have no clue in fishkeeping.


----------



## sandybottom

when your mouth smells/tastes like tank water....ptooey....i need to fix my python. my kid cut a hole in it.


----------



## sandybottom

when your boyfriend threatens to wear a giant betta costume so he can get some attention.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you have water all over the floor.


----------



## isochronism

Have you painted a bubble nest in the corner of your bedroom ceiling yet?


----------



## madmonahan

sandybottom said:


> when your boyfriend threatens to wear a giant betta costume so he can get some attention.


Oh my gosh this is so funny!! Lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL when you tell your parents that the fish you just bought is a double ray ct with a 180* spread and he is a tri colour and they ask you if he has a good alignment on his fins because there is no point breeding a fish with a poor anal etc.
Oh and when your parents tell you that fish you thought was female happens to have no egg spot and a spectacular beard LOL


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want to dress like a Betta.


----------



## BeckyFish97

ChoclateBetta said:


> When you want to dress like a Betta.


Lol I've never tried that...I might have to find a costume  lol I had betta earings but I lost them... :/


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you have a class and the teacher is an ichyologist (studies fish), and he asks you questions!


----------



## SnowySurface

ChoclateBetta said:


> When you want to dress like a Betta.


Man...I can't remember who did it, but that reminds me of a forum member who made a betta costume for halloween. She even did her hair to be the dorsil fin. I can't remember the name of the thread now. 

Does anyone else know what I'm talking about? XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want a Betta shirt.


----------



## Bluewind

When you forget to take your medicine because you lost track of time while staring at your fish! GUILTY! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your on Medicine.


----------



## Shadyr

ChoclateBetta said:


> When you want a Betta shirt.


When you *bought* a Zombie Betta t-shirt


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That sounds scary.


----------



## Bluewind

No, THAT SOUNDS AWESOME! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadyr

According to my kids, it is both creepy and cool. The art is on this page...scroll down for "DS"

http://ds.auntzombie.com/Zombie_Zoo.html


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Creepy.


----------



## Bluewind

You wanna see creepy? Google "Twisted Princess" ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillyandquigly

when you've been at the petstore for an hour and your mom says it's time to go, and you say,"But I haven't finished looking at this one yet!"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You only looked at one Betta for an hour? You deserved that Betta.


----------



## bryzy

When u look at the same fish for about two hours,look at another for a few minutes and then at the first one for another hour


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You should have bought that fish if you can look at it that long.


----------



## madmonahan

Bluewind said:


> You wanna see creepy? Google "Twisted Princess" ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually these are pretty cool.


----------



## lillyandquigly

I did, Ferdinand, but then that whole thing happened. Everytime I go to the petstore I rearrange the cups so that they're all in front


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want to smash peace lily Bowls.


----------



## madmonahan

so very true choclate....accept take the betta out first!


----------



## Saphira101

when you do a fish autopsy for your Betta that died.


----------



## Bluewind

madmonahan said:


> Actually these are pretty cool.


Totally. The Repunsel one is my fav. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

When your biggest worry about the whole "End of the Myain Calender"/ "End of the World" thing is how you're gonna keep your fish warm! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

Bluewind said:


> Totally. The Repunsel one is my fav.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My favorite is jasmine!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When a Hurricane hits and your worried about your Bettas safety.


----------



## madmonahan

When someone says "they are just fish" and you feel like yelling at them. -_-


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When someone says they are just fish and you sabotage there Phone.


----------



## madmonahan

When the petstore emploee is telling someone the wrong info and everytime you try to correct them the get all rude. -__-

Happens to me.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you have starring contests with animals.


----------



## madmonahan

When you keep glancing at your fish tank for no reason.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want to build a temple to your fish.


----------



## Bluewind

madmonahan said:


> When someone says "they are just fish" and you feel like yelling at them. -_-


Oh yeah! Am I guilty of THAT! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SnowySurface

You know you're that fish person when none of your friends or family say "They're only fish," to you because they KNOW what will happen if they do. :twisted:


----------



## Bluewind

:lol: You go Snow! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadyr

When you seriously considered trying to find a Christmas Tree tank decoration!


----------



## lillyandquigly

When everyone at your petstore doesn't ask you questions when you buy something because they know you already know


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you stare at Aquatic plants.


----------



## bryzy

When u say " 10 more minutes!" While at the pet store and I end up staying for another 1 hour


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you know .25 Gallon is too small for a Betta.


----------



## Bluewind

When you consider getting your Mystory Snail a boyfriend! 

AND When you know how to tell the snail you've got is a girl! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saphira101

when you spend $200 on fish vet bills!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You have fish Vets?


----------



## callistra

The manager of the fish department asks you to talk to a potential customer about the bettas while you're shopping in the store.  Happened.

And when you realize your 10g tank used to house a single fish cost you over $300...


----------



## Saphira101

ChoclateBetta said:


> You have fish Vets?


I don't, but I've heard of people who do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My 10 gallon all together was about 70-80$.


----------



## bryzy

When you have to be dragged (literally) out of the fish section or pet store.


----------



## madmonahan

Haha! Yes, this happens to me!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am told I have too leave.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

When you have a collection of small rubber bands from all the fish you have bought since January 2012..(I have other fish besides betta) .... and have tried and know all brands of fish food!! Hahaha.


----------



## Saphira101

when all you want for Christmas is a gift card to the pet store.


----------



## lillyandquigly

when you want the _petstore _for christmas


----------



## bryzy

HAHAHAHAHA. When u want to take every fish home.


----------



## veilmist

*When...*

1. Your conversations with your mom start with "So how's your fish?".

2. When people know your fish by name. (It surprises me how many people are content just to call your fish "fish" or "fishy")

3. People will NOT talk to you about fish because you either will talk about them forever, or you will argue to the death that fish have personalities. My brother is one of those people now.

4. People ask you how you can tell what your fish is feeling. (Seriously non-fishkeepers?)


----------



## veilmist

I do that all the time!


----------



## madmonahan

veilmist said:


> 3. People will NOT talk to you about fish because you either will talk about them forever, or you will argue to the death that fish have personalities. My brother is one of those people now.
> 
> 4. People ask you how you can tell what your fish is feeling. (Seriously non-fishkeepers?)


These two the most for me!


----------



## CountryChic

Well, where do I start?

When you sit and watch your fish for hours...

When you have so many fish tanks you run out of outlets for your filters/heaters...

Or as soon as you get money the first store you go is the pet store

When you are in the fish section in petsmart and a customer has a question and one of the employees doesn't know the answer and directs her to you. 

Haha when you make an account for a whole forum devoted to fish! Hence, fishforum.com... We are all fish freaks


----------



## Shadyr

When all you asked for for Christmas was a 36 gallon bowfront.

...and guess what turned up in the living room?


----------



## veilmist

When you finally stop just looking at this site and create an account. haha


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your dream is a 50 gallon Betta tank.


----------



## veilmist

When your nightmares consist of things happening to your fish.


----------



## weaver72

When u buy a up grade for your betta then buying your husband another gift for christmas and when their tanks are more decorated then your house for the hoilday


----------



## madmonahan

When as soon as you get home from a trip, you go to check and see if they are all okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your nightmare is Oscars getting into your tank.


----------



## madmonahan

That would be scary...0-O oscars can be mean right? I know they will eat bettas...


----------



## MollyJean

When you have your living room and dining room rewired so you can add a few more tanks.

When the post office knows you as "The Fish Lady"

When you go out Christmas shopping for other people and come back with 4 tanks for yourself.

Best ever; When your fortune cookie at the Chinese Restaurant says "You are what you think about all day long" and everyone starts calling you a fish.

Oh, yeah, hi guys, long time no see


----------



## homegrown terror

when you spend $225 total on an AWESOME fish tank for your son's christmas present (pics to come!)


----------



## KirstenMarie

When all you do for months on end is sit in front of your Betta tanks, and then research them, and the sit and watch, and then research, and then sit and watch.


I don't even know if I have eatin at least once a day. O__O


----------



## SpeakNow13

When people begin to consider my apartment a "betta fish foster home"


----------



## Bluewind

When you want to give your fish something special for Christmas. Yea treats! :lol:

When your Christmas Picture Message you sent out to everyone this year had a picture of your Betta instead of you! (will post if I think about it ;-) )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

When you get a betta calendar for Christmas!


----------



## SnowySurface

You know you're that fish person when family asks you want you brought your fish for a Christmas present and you have an answer. XD

I don't know if anyone already posted something similar. I just find it funny that 2 relatives asked me that during Christmas weekend.


----------



## veilmist

madmonahan said:


> These two the most for me!


I get the fourth one A LOT! I mean really?


----------



## Bluewind

When you are stuck in the bed sick and instead of watching tv, you watch your Betta! :lol:

When you are so sick, you can barely eat, but you don't miss a pwc or a feeding! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When your Christmas is ruined because your on vacation.


----------



## Vizja13

ChoclateBetta said:


> When your Christmas is ruined because your on vacation.


THIS. Do you know how much I was stressing about my babies while I was in Florida? Luckily all the bettas seem fine. THough I have yet to see the algae eater in the planted tank....it's worrying me Cap and Coulson were such great friends


----------



## Beckwithbabe

When you think that changing the water in your 10gal is the easiest water change of the week lol


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you construct a coffin out of toothpicks for a deceased betta.

Had to do this, had a service and everything, still in mourning for this was last week. but that aside, you know your a fish person when youdo the above.


----------



## jinxhex

When you imagine having tanks set up in every room upstairs in your house since you're brother moved out and you start to seriously consider asking your parents if you can...

When your great uncle sends you a check of $175 and you spend it all on fish in two days...

When the workers at your local pet store start giving you looks like "Weren't you just here yesterday? What else could you need?"


----------



## madmonahan

jinxhex said:


> When the workers at your local pet store start giving you looks like "Weren't you just here yesterday? What else could you need?"


Hehe, yep!


----------



## Bluewind

When you live a ways from your closest fish store and only get to go every other month, but everybody who works there knows you! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chard56

When you work at the fish store and hang around there on your days off! When people knock on your door and tells you a friend said you had Bettas for sale.


----------



## Bluewind

When it's past midnight and instead of sleeping, you post on here! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

Bluewind said:


> When it's past midnight and instead of sleeping, you post on here! :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's right! Happens every day!


----------



## dramaqueen

When all the employees at your Petsmart call you their best betta customer. When you walk around Petsmart for stress relief.


----------



## RjsGirl

when your mom says shes gonna post the acronym tmaq on your facebook page..... too many aquariums lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When instead of your Betta being a pet. Your Betta is your slave owner/best friend.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you make a thread every week or so just to make sure of something!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you apend all your money on Betta stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen

When you take care of your betta's needs before taking care of your own.


----------



## emeraldmaster

When the betta's needs are your own!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you are Better with betta food than human food.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you taste the betta food first before you give it to your betta so you can do quality controll!


----------



## MollyJean

emeraldmaster said:


> when you taste the betta food first before you give it to your betta so you can do quality controll!


Oh my gosh... I thought I was the only person who did that O.O!!


----------



## emeraldmaster

I like the flavor, but they are too small to sustain me!


----------



## Silverfang

When the folks at the LFS say how're the girls doing? Enjoying those plants?


----------



## emeraldmaster

when they act scared at the sight of you because you told them how to keep fish! told as in nagg and yell about!


----------



## Bluewind

When you spend so much time on your phone reading fish stuff that your Dad thinks you up to something! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you see mire humaninty in your Betta than your school.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when people know that you only do freshwater tanks but still ask you how to do a salt water tank!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want a Male Betta in a 50-100 gallon. With only live plants, Otos, and Assassins.


----------



## madmonahan

When most of the things people have said on this thread are true. :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you go gold? Bettas are better.


----------



## madmonahan

Huh? :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you would rather have a yellow Betta than a bar of gold.


----------



## angelfish11788

no joke, not sure if it just applies to bettas, but you know your a fish person when you are buying a house and mesuring doorways, a bonus room or finished basement is a must. when you watch all your shows on the net to cut cable bill to have more money to power bill, tv sucks anyway...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

When you want a big house to raise a family of fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

When you read 331 of these.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you stick with the thread from begining to here!


----------



## MollyJean

When your friends and family all call you first when they're getting a fish.


----------



## emeraldmaster

whrn the fish store calls before they get a shipment of bettas to have you evaluate!


----------



## Bluewind

emeraldmaster said:


> whrn the fish store calls before they get a shipment of bettas to have you evaluate!


I WISH! :-D

When one of the requirements of your appartment hunting list is 'will allow all my fishtanks' ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emeraldmaster

I KNOW RIGHT??? I am getting an apartment and in the room mate agreement that i set up, everyone must accept that there is no safe place from my fish tanks. and that there will be at least 3 in every room, except bathrooms.

When the ideas for what to post here keep coming to mind :>


----------



## RoranicusPondicus

When the first thing you think of when you get money for birthday/holidays is can I buy a tank with this?

When you buy a new tank and everyone ask "Don't you have a tank already?" or "Why did you buy another tank?"

When family ask to take their betta fish.

When you love to inform people who betta should be taken care of.

When you plan out new tanks at the pet stores.

When you like to listen to fliter running.

When your family and friend help feed your love for fish.

When you love learning new fish things.

When you enjoy compliments on of your tank is designed.

When you have your tanks measurment on hand just in case you see decore you like.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

When you care more about your stepsister's betta than she does. True story.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when you take care of bettas in three different houses, i do... they are only allowed to feed the from the pachets of food that i painstakingly measure. i keep track of food consuption and i do the water changes.


----------



## Bluewind

When you post all over the fish forums, start a help thread, PM a mod, spend hours online researching, and call every fish person you know because your Betta got injured!

Yes, that was me last night. My poor little Gus got stuck in his castle and got a nasty wound over it. I was freaking out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiskeyHands

when you go to the fish store every week just to watch fish


----------



## MollyJean

When you hear a name you like and decide you have to get a fish that fits it.


----------



## veilmist

When your birthday present is a shopping spree to Petco, and you can't wait for your birthday now!


----------



## madmonahan

When you want a betta themed birthday! ;-)


----------



## CrazyFishDude

When your friends think you're weird because you get enjoyment out of watching 15 minute long videos about fish breeding.


----------



## waterdog

When you talk at work so much about the tanks on your desk the boss asks you to set one up on their desk!


----------



## SnowySurface

Man...and I thought, "You know you'r a *******..." was endless. lol

You know your that fish person when you've read the 347 posts before my post because you want to see how many people do what you do. If only I had more time to type responses. XD


----------



## Phaydra

When you get a Target Gift Card for Christmas and buy 3 shelving units to hold more aquariums. 

When you plan to go back to buy more because they had a taller unit but it was out of stock.


----------



## emeraldmaster

when your docter changes your diagnosis from OCD (overly compulsive disorder) to OFCD (overly fish compulsive disorder).


----------



## Vizja13

When you're sixteen and people at petsmart listen to you when you tell them how to care for their new betta...


----------



## Kira and Cleoh

Tsh, You know you a fish person when you sit there for hours thinking of names for a sorority of 11 XD


----------



## Kira and Cleoh

Vizja13 said:


> When you're sixteen and people at petsmart listen to you when you tell them how to care for their new betta...


When your 13 and correcting the clerk on how to care for bettas XD


----------



## SomethingWitty

When all you do is dream of Bettas swimming around.


----------



## veilmist

When you but furniture specifically for your betta... When I asked around at target they thought I was crazy lol.


----------



## indrajit

when my betta cople spawn


----------



## emeraldmaster

When you visit a friends house and scream at them about the way that they keep all of their fish, not just bettas.


----------



## homegrown terror

when the people at the pet store recognise your voice over the phone.


----------



## Bluewind

When you complain to a friend that your betta female might be a male and when he points out that they have a return policy and you can take it back to exchange it for the right one, you yell at him!

When you have to hid your new fish for fear that your dad will throw it away!

When you unplug your TV because you need all the plug ins for your aquariums
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan

When you can't believe people are still coming up with these!! ;-)


----------



## majesticstorm

When you keep thinking about what you should do/buy to keep your betta entertained.


----------



## Vizja13

When you go to Petco for a ten dollar ten gal for a spawn you might do over the summer and leave with $25 worth of plants for a shy fish.


----------



## SnowySurface

You know you are that fish person when you've declared snails and algae public enemies 1 and 2 respectively. -_-


----------



## carbonxxkidd

When your mom tunes you out when you are talking about fish and then proceeds to tell you that she is sick of hearing about your fish tanks.


----------



## Vizja13

carbonxxkidd said:


> When your mom tunes you out when you are talking about fish and then proceeds to tell you that she is sick of hearing about your fish tanks.


Happens to me daily. Once every month dad might ask "You're fish still alive?" and I start talking about all three (well as of last week, four) and he'll be like "That was a yes or a no..." Oi


----------



## ktbrew

When you work for 6 vets and you KNOW your fish have just as much personality as the animals you see daily.


----------



## Skyewillow

When your brain has a "species catalog" that kicks into effect while watching TV.

"That's not a goldfish, that's a barb, and that fishbowl is way to small for either of those species."

"Sprout channel and Elmo's World need bigger accommodations for their goldfish, it's teaching bad husbandry to see them in bowls."

And when your friend's son asks a question about bettas, and you type out a huge paragraph detailing that the tanks marketed for bettas are too small, you have to house males and females separately when not breeding, and you have to have a fry growout tank, and jars to separate the fry.... yada yada.... but end with "Despite all of the work that goes into them, their personality can't be beat!"


----------



## twolovers101

When you rearrange tanks for fun and spend hours watching your fish explore the new layout.

When you are so overwhelmed by the cuteness of your betta swimming into your cupped hand for the first time. (Did this when I was messing with the tank yesterday, it's so adorable how much Shosta trusted me *squee*)


----------



## Saphira101

When you get mad at the writers of Phineas and Ferb while watching it with your little cousins because the creators of the show obviously are setting a terrible example of fish-keeping for children.


----------



## BlueLacee

When you write down all 369 to write on you wall later
When you wiggle your tanks around so you have room for one more
When you spend days on end on this website
When you go to bettafish.com and aqua bid.com when you are supposed to be doing school work


----------



## srf312

when you walk into the petstore and the employee greets you with "you're the betta girl, right?" and proceeds to ask you for help


----------



## alyymarie

When you don't even want to move out of your parents' house anymore because you're dreading having to move all 3 of the tanks in your bedroom..
Yet you want to because you'll have even MORE space for tanks in your own place!

And when you make your boyfriend fall in love with fishkeeping just as much as you have so that you can talk about fish all day with someone who doesn't get glazed eyes XD


----------



## maybi

I'm glad I found other fish crazy people!

When you go to the petstore for your dogs and come back with a fish toy, the floating mirror. Or when you read your fish a bed time sotry cause you think they like hearing your voice


----------



## Aus

LOL, "species catalog" -- I do that with horses. "Oh yeah, for sure that medieval Scotsman would be riding an Egyptian ARABIAN through the highlands in midwinter, PFFFT" :roll:

Okay, bettas. 


.. when the fish bleed through into all your other hobbies - betta photos, betta drawing & paintings, betta toys, betta carvings..........


----------



## sandybottom

when you spend 5+ hrs a day on tfk and bf.


----------



## Kali

When you only discovered the world of bettas on a Saturday, got your first betta on the Monday, discovered Bettafish.com on the Tuesday and have read so many threads on this forum that on the Wednesday you've spent $65 on a master test kit and can now explain "cycling" (and can't believe you were silly enough to not discover it sooner).

Also your first act as a proper member on Bettafish.com was to read through this entire thread, nodding and laughing along the way.


----------



## Kali

Also I've spent so much money in the last week (filter, conditioner, heater, then thermometer, pH test kit followed by the master kit when I realised the first wasn't good enough, food, plants and decor, betta hammock) and when I look at the tank my baby is the least expensive thing in it! 

And what do I do with the realisation that this will be an expensive endeavour? I decide to cut down smoking (which family have been trying to get me to do for years unsuccessfully) to use the money saved on betta supplies. So thanks little guy, you're already improving my health and life.


----------



## logisticsguy

When you worry about your betta fishs diet while eating your 3rd chocolate bar of the day.


----------



## dramaqueen

When you put their needs ahead of yours.


----------



## BlueLacee

Kali said:


> Also I've spent so much money in the last week (filter, conditioner, heater, then thermometer, pH test kit followed by the master kit when I realised the first wasn't good enough, food, plants and decor, betta hammock) and when I look at the tank my baby is the least expensive thing in it!
> 
> And what do I do with the realisation that this will be an expensive endeavour? I decide to cut down smoking (which family have been trying to get me to do for years unsuccessfully) to use the money saved on betta supplies. So thanks little guy, you're already improving my health and life.


It's good you are cutting down on smoking. You probably already know, but just in case: smoking is bad for bettas because they have a labyrinth oragan and breath from the top, where the smoke is. (Can bettas get lung cancer )


----------



## Kali

Bluelacee - I never smoke inside either my house or car, nor do I let anyone else. Strangely enough I can't stand the smell inside. I also make sure I wash my hands, and I don't do a feed or anything if I've just had one.


----------



## rickey

What's a $100,000.00 in the scheme of things, when you're happy

R


----------



## Kali

Absolutely, and as long as he's happy, I'm happy


----------



## maybi

when you wish you could take your fish to prom as a date


----------



## BettaBoy51

True That My Friend True That ( i got like 30 more bettas then in my bio im just to lazt to update it + it wouldn't all fit


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

When everyone in your dorm refers to you as "That Fish Person".


----------



## Tree

When you stare at your fish for hours. XD


----------



## Matilda

*When you're actually considering getting rid of furniture in order to make room for more tanks! *

*Anyone want a loveseat?  *


----------



## Sathori

When you work at a pet store and get super protective over all the bettas...

I honestly lurk around the section when I see people near them. If they sound like really bad betta owners (example, I hear them saying "this fish would look really cool with my gold fish" or "Hey, you have that little bowl at home right, that should work") I jump in and either REALLY emphasis the proper care of bettas, or I exaggerate the basic care of bettas and make the customer not want one anymore xD Most people don't like hearing that they will have to clean their little bowls at least once or twice a week.

If the customer is willing to listen and honestly try to give the betta a good home, I am more than happy to discuss proper care for a betta with them. However, if I know for a fact that harm will come to the betta, I will refuse to sell it them. One customer was determined to put two males together in the same bowl. She already owned the one, I flat out refused to sell her another.

I'm very protective over all the bettas in the store. I care for them and take care of them like they were my own. Often I end up buying my favourites or giving them as gifts to my friends who love bettas as much as I do xD


----------



## alyymarie

That's really awesome that you do that, I imagine I'd be the same way 
I just wonder if your managers get annoyed? I hear bad stories about employees who actually care, and then get fired because they didn't put the "sale" first.


----------



## Sathori

alyymarie said:


> That's really awesome that you do that, I imagine I'd be the same way
> I just wonder if your managers get annoyed? I hear bad stories about employees who actually care, and then get fired because they didn't put the "sale" first.


Managers changed in the store after my old manager got a promotion. My old manager quickly became a friend of mine and she cared for all animals and would often write off products to help a store animal in need (we once wrote off a $30 bottle of eye drops for a hamster with sore eyes lol)

My new manager joined in about 4 months ago and has come to love bettas almost as much as I have. She is also very protective over them and is doing her best to print out information sheets and emphasize the importance of proper care for bettas. She has 2 that she bought since she was hired and completely loves them and sees how much all bettas have such unique personalities and intelligence. 

The other two employees are jumping on board about betta care. Everyone who works there (all four of us xD) is passionate about animals, including our bettas  My manager made a declaration that we all need to be MORE vigilant about making sure customers understand proper betta care (and try to up-sell bigger tanks so they're not buying little 0.5gal bowls)

The only people who don't really understand are those who work in head office. They see money figures, and that's pretty much it :/ So we do what we can for our in-store animals.


----------



## cowboy

When you bring a silk plant (and food to sample) you had lying around and drop it in the betta bowl at the store in the mall because the large bowl had nothing in it but water. Also when you regularly check up on the fish and your the only one the fish swims over to stare at when you walk in.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sathori said:


> Managers changed in the store after my old manager got a promotion. My old manager quickly became a friend of mine and she cared for all animals and would often write off products to help a store animal in need (we once wrote off a $30 bottle of eye drops for a hamster with sore eyes lol)
> 
> My new manager joined in about 4 months ago and has come to love bettas almost as much as I have. She is also very protective over them and is doing her best to print out information sheets and emphasize the importance of proper care for bettas. She has 2 that she bought since she was hired and completely loves them and sees how much all bettas have such unique personalities and intelligence.
> 
> The other two employees are jumping on board about betta care. Everyone who works there (all four of us xD) is passionate about animals, including our bettas  My manager made a declaration that we all need to be MORE vigilant about making sure customers understand proper betta care (and try to up-sell bigger tanks so they're not buying little 0.5gal bowls)
> 
> The only people who don't really understand are those who work in head office. They see money figures, and that's pretty much it :/ So we do what we can for our in-store animals.


What store do you work at Sathori? I like to buy from stores that actually care about the fish.


----------



## Sathori

logisticsguy said:


> What store do you work at Sathori? I like to buy from stores that actually care about the fish.


Pet Valu in Manitoba. I don't know how the other stores take care of their fish, but my co-workers and I work hard at keeping our animals healthy.


----------



## logisticsguy

That's great. I live a little to far away (alberta) to shop there but really appreciate people like you that go the extra mile to educate new betta owners on proper care.


----------



## Sathori

logisticsguy said:


> That's great. I live a little to far away (alberta) to shop there but really appreciate people like you that go the extra mile to educate new betta owners on proper care.


Thanks 
You would think someone working in a pet store or at least with live animals, they would actually care for the well being of the animal.

It's something my old manager stood behind - caring more about the animals and the customer's animals than the sales. I feel very fortunate that I am able to take care of these animals the way they should be taken care of.


----------



## Tree

When you cannot stop watching them swim around in their tanks. XD


----------



## alyymarie

I have a new one after last night:
When you dream about your fish! For some reason my fish dreams are always bad though


----------



## maybi

alyymarie said:


> I have a new one after last night:
> When you dream about your fish! For some reason my fish dreams are always bad though


I have the same problem! I guess I'm always worried I'm going to kill them by accident


----------



## BlueLacee

...you spend school time on the forum and aquabid
...you stay up till all hours looking up betta things and browsing aquabid


----------



## RainbowsHaven

You know you've become "that fish person" when...

You spend 5 hours boiling a piece of driftwood in a pot on your stove! Haha, probably the weirdest thing I've done yet for my fish.


----------



## AmbiantNight

You get up to feed the fish in the morning and end up telling them about your previous day over a cup of coffee. 

I'm lucky FishKey can't talk...


----------



## Taeanna

When every time you hear a splash in the middle of the night no matter how gentle or soft the sound..or even if it is clearly coming from a bathroom or kitchen faucet- you get up and check the divided tank just in case.


----------



## Vergil

When you go to a store and wonder if every pretty thing you see might look great in an aquarium arrangement of sorts.

You also start to look for ombre scarves that resemble your betta's colors.


----------



## MorganC2010

....you check/post on fish forums more than Facebook.


----------



## Ravaari

How about when you are trying to buy a new betta, but every one you see makes you go _ *GASP* Look at him!! Oh what about HIM!!! _


----------



## magikb3anz

When you miss school or work because one of your bettas are sick or because you've scheduled yourself a million water changes in one day.


----------



## cheekysquirrel

When your partner, who often spends three hours reading about politics, and wanted the fish in the first place, sees you reading this forum and says "wow, you're obsessed!"


----------



## Ravaari

MorganC2010 said:


> ....you check/post on fish forums more than Facebook.


I hear that one!  I check Facebook maybe once a month. I check BettaFish.com every few hours. Or minutes.


----------



## cheekysquirrel

...When you spend the night at your mother in law's house and wish you'd set up a webcam to keep an eye on your fish (and cat). Don't worry, babies, mummy's coming home now! Separation anxiety. I don't know what I'll do when I have kids.


----------



## SeaCity

when you'd rather watch your bettas than TV


----------



## Lights106

I got my tax return and I've spent about $400 on new tanks, fish, plants and accessories. . . . But I've wanted these tanks forever and they were on sale.


----------



## SeaCity

That's a crack-up. Have you named them all too?


----------



## SeaCity

*oops*

sorry - that reply went in the wrong place...


----------



## SeaCity

*Jealousy*

when... your two dogs get jealous of the time you spend staring at your fish tanks and taking pictures of your bettas.
:lol:


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you talk to your fish and answer back for him/her.


----------



## Lights106

When I started my new job I was wondering where would be a good spot for an aquarium.


----------



## Lights106

Oh your valentines night plans were to rearrange your planted tank.


----------



## Vergil

MorganC2010 said:


> ....you check/post on fish forums more than Facebook.


There's actually a quite a number of active betta enthusiasts groups on FB. ... ('-' )"


----------



## BonesMcCoy

When your excuse to keep your dad from kicking you off of the computer is "I'm researching fish!"


----------



## MattsBettas

When you have tanks (legitimate, stocked ten gallon tanks) on the floor.


----------



## Tree

SeaCity said:


> when you'd rather watch your bettas than TV




Hahaha so true. XD


----------



## PetMania

When you would rather clean your tanks than your house...


----------



## Meade

When your cats nuzzle the back of your legs because you talk to your fish more than the cats....

When your cat gets up and watches the fish with you and not want to play with it.

When cleaning your tanks gets you on a regular house cleaning schedule that you've never been able to achieve before. (I have severe problems with house cleaning due to verbal/mental abuse)

When you plan to turn your Raspberry Pi into a dedicated fishcam for your possible new tumblr.


----------



## DBanana

When you consider buying furniture just for how much tank space it will give you on top. 

>.>


----------



## PetMania

When the pet store employees know everything about your fish...including their names


----------



## Vergil

When one of your nightmares is doing a water change and running out of water conditioner. .-.


----------



## betteravater

love my new boy avatar


----------



## PetMania

When you go window shopping....in the pet store


----------



## DBanana

When you join a pet store and you hear that rewards are given after the first $1000 in purchases and you think 'Sweet, I'll get one within the year'


----------



## PetMania

^ So true!


----------



## DashingArabian14

All pet store employees know your name


----------



## KafkaDream

You know you've become that fish person when your local pet store just offers you a job XD 
You also know you've become that fish person when the employees at the local LFS give you discounts regularly haha


----------



## Sabina88

When you go to multipull petstores at least once a week


----------



## Blue Fish

When you go to hit your GPS and realize that the entire first page of "recently found" is pet stores...  
When the guy at Petco (the one who actually knows about fish and plants) strikes up conversations with you regularly because he remembers you, the plants you've bought, your recent questions about snails, and how many tanks you have.


----------



## Fin Fancier

You know you're that fish person when you comb clearance at pet stores, and are giddy because you found a large critter keeper for 8$, it absolutely made my day and no one understands. Also for some reason found the little jars of betta rocks and sand on clearance for 7 cents, with employee discounts they came down to six. Everyone I tell looks at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you walk in to get dog food and are given two fish that need some tlc for free


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

The fish department guy in the pet store says, "Ah, what do you need this time?"


----------



## DBanana

When the guy in charge of plants take a % off the dwarf baby tears because it's you.


----------



## PetMania

When the manager says to you "I found a fish that looks like the one you were looking for last time"


....umm......that's true and the other shoppers thought I was crazy


----------



## Sabina88

When you work at the petstore just to get discounts on fish and fish supplies


----------



## Dakieda

When you keep the receipts from purchasing your betta and tell your significant other that they are the fish's birth certificates... xD


----------



## PetMania

When you've memorized the prices at the pet store

When you create "Fish grocery lists"

When you find joy in collecting supplies


----------



## Sabina88

When you feed your fish only homemade food and buy the highest quality ingredients for it even if you have to order online


----------



## crash37

When your fellow betta-loving husband gets accepted to a major university and can't decide whether he wants to celebrate with a fancy meal or a new tank...


----------



## Sabina88

When you get your bettas presants for their birthdays and christmas


----------



## Tree

When you know your bettas are used to you staring at them and taking pictures of them. XD


----------



## Sabina88

When you have full blown conversations with your bettas and act like they answer your every question


----------



## PetMania

When your parents tell you that your room smells like fish, and you don't notice it


----------



## jadaBlu

logisticsguy said:


> When you worry more about what your feeding your fish than yourself. When you skip watching football games on Sunday to clean tanks and do WC. When you start turning your tanks sideways just to get room for more. When a fish room becomes the next home renovation priority over the leaky roof.


Almost of my tanks are vertical! I fit 6 5 gallons on a 48 inch and 4-5 on a 30 with board on the top! The only one that is horizontal is the one on the bottom of one of the racks that is a plants only tank that I plan to use to stock my other tanks.


----------



## jadaBlu

When you have betta tanks in your kitchen. I have 3 in a non food prep area (I have others on racks) I like having them there. They are even more sociable than my other fish since I pass them and talk to them even more. 

When you move nearly all of your fish tanks and one of your couches so you can sit down read, watch television and look at them. When you give your girls a pink back drop on the wall with sequins (it's a very large shawl I never wear) and you coordinate your artwork to go with the fish. I can still talk to other people in the room but now I can see everyone.


----------



## jadaBlu

When your betta flares at you and you puff your cheeks at him and say "aww aren't you a fierce fishy!" in baby talk kind of way. I had a betta named Curly I did this with almost daily I just lost him two days ago. We had a routine where I'd do this and he'd wiggle his fins and show off. Then he'd swim to the front of the tank if he wanted to see his friend Fiero next store to race. If so I'd pull the card and let them race for an hour or so. Oh I really miss him. So I guess the other thing is when you find yourself grieving for a fish which is a thing non fish people just don't get.


----------



## PetMania

When you get really excited when your local PetCo starts selling wild types. 

When you throw all your stuff into storage so you have more room for fish.

When you are constantly looking on Aquabid, classified sections, and Liveaquaria for sales. 

When your parents beg you to take your fish when you move out


----------



## Sabina88

When petco has their $1 gallon sale and it feels like christmas


----------



## PetMania

When you celebrate Fishmas....yes that means a new tank every year :mrgreen:

How about when you celebrate your fish's birthday? I have too many now to do that, but I used to


----------



## Artemis

I just celebrate holidays, not birthdays because unless they come from a breeder, you don't know the exact birthdays. Plus they're only 1 time a year so you only get 3 or 4 but holidays you get 3-4 a year!

But you know you're a fish person when you know all the dates for store shipments and have your favorite LFS' hours memorized.


----------



## PetMania

Artemis said:


> you know all the dates for store shipments and have your favorite LFS' hours memorized.


It's not like I know the tank cleaning schedule and the names of every employee...maybe 


When the manager at the store says "What do you want today, Ms. [my last name]?"


----------



## Agent13

When you regularly tell your kids your going to sell one of them to open up space for a fish room ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

Haha. I think I'll be like that one day. Or just tell them they can live in one of the tanks.


----------



## Sathori

When you email a company for a new tank lid and they send you two new tanks instead, and all you can think is "Ooh! More tanks for more bettas!!" xD

When you see the fish supplier at work sells habrosus corydoras and you buy a new 10 gallon so you can get them, and use it as an excuse to get another betta long with it xD

When you get a new betta every time a new shipment comes in.... :x


----------



## Agent13

PetMania said:


> Haha. I think I'll be like that one day. Or just tell them they can live in one of the tanks.



Haha.. Yep, I've said that too ;-)
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jadaBlu

Agent13 said:


> Haha.. Yep, I've said that too ;-)
> 
> View attachment 325986
> View attachment 325994
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


 Wow what size tank is that? What do you keep in it?


----------



## BlueLacee

Holly cow that is a big tank. I cannot imagin where you got it, or equipment that will work for it. I am jelly belly


----------



## Agent13

Lol.. It's 225g. Amazon for equipment ! Other then keeping a kid in it ? ;-)
It's it early stages atm.. A couple bichirs , Bala sharks , silver dollars , angelfish , clown pleco , tiger pleco. My Dwarf guaramis maybe ? (Undecided if they'll go there or in one of the 125s) not sure what else yet. 

MTS never stops guys ! I started 22yrs ago . I have no hope... Especially with a bf who shares the same habit and is moving in this fall .. Together we're goners haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

Swimming time! 

Lol, what's the scientific name of that species? Do they get big? ;-)


----------



## BettaVal

Buying a 400 dollar tank when you meant to just get frozen blood worms.


----------



## jadaBlu

I just keep thinking about the work it must take to keep up the 225 gallon alone and you have more tanks and more coming with you BF coming. Ya'll might need to open a public aquarium!


----------



## Agent13

jadaBlu said:


> I just keep thinking about the work it must take to keep up the 225 gallon alone and you have more tanks and more coming with you BF coming. Ya'll might need to open a public aquarium!



You'd be shocked at how much easier larger tanks are for upkeep . Together I think we will be having 1000g in here .. Maybe more. Things like pythons and using pumps for water changes make life so much easier. Only thing that's gonna be hard is planting this 5ft high tank ! Seriously thinking of dropping my daughter in there to plant it because I can't easily reach the bottom. Perhaps my view of what is a lot if effort is skewed ? I have a bunch of pet dragons one of which is a syringe fed growth stunted special needs frilled dragon .. Anything compared to his upkeep is easy ;-)

I already feel like we have a public aquarium or zoo, Jada. My kids love giving tours to all the kids in the neighborhood. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

When you call your fish's name as if they could hear


----------



## DBanana

When you have random pet shop people calling you to ask if they can reserve some of your fry...before you have the parents (wtf, I told ONE person at the petstore).


----------



## Sabina88

When you play games like peek a boo with your fish and or other games of this nature

When you wish you could pet your fish and take them for walks


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> When you play games like peek a boo with your fish and or other games of this nature
> 
> When you wish you could pet your fish and take them for walks



Hahaha! I pet my fishies. =P although my little girl bites me every time I put my finger in the tank. I would love to bring my Betta to the petstores to show them off. XD


----------



## KodaBear

When you get excited and start jumping up and down when you find out a supplier for live betta food is located only 5 miles away from you....lol my mom thought I was crazy when I did this


----------



## PetMania

When you let your fish drive............:3 

Jk. If only.


----------



## Sabina88

When some one asks who your best friend is and you say your betta(s)


----------



## PetMania

When you're moving and you plan a fishroom dedicated to just bettas


----------



## Sabina88

Were if you could, you would make a room into a aquarium big enough so you could literaly swim with your bettas and or fish


----------



## PetMania

^ I would do that :3


----------



## Sabina88

lol same 

When you would buy another house and make it into a literal house aquarium so you can live with the fishes


----------



## PetMania

When you would rather spend your paycheck on your fish than your car


----------



## Sabina88

When your vacation Is to a new or one you haven't gone to before petstore


----------



## DBanana

When you realize that your transshippers fish fees cost more than your monthly metro-pass. (Goddammit self).


----------



## Agent13

When one of the better LFS calls you before submitting their weekly fish order to check if you have any special requests ..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

When PetCo orders fish for you. *I told them once that if they had Elephant ears I would buy them, two weeks later they bought a few and the manager notifyed me :shock:* ....and I bought one :3


----------



## Taeanna

When you have to live out of a suitcase for two weeks while you move house and you apologize to your fish a hundred times a day for making them live in their sick tanks....
Oh and every time someone tells you an update from the builders you tell the fish right away!


----------



## Dimirs mommy

fgradowski said:


> I have two bettas and a boyfriend. xD Haha.


I'm right there with you on that one


----------



## aselvarial

lol I called my husband at work to tell him Apollo blew his first bubble nest. I was sure he was going to strangle me.


----------



## Rosebud975

You know your that fish person when....
You need to moisturise your hands everyday because you have your hands in the fish tank all day and it dries them out! XD


----------



## Sabina88

When your day dreams at school are of getti.g new tanks and new bettas


----------



## Islandgaliam

When you consider getting rid of the couch for more room...


----------



## Agent13

Islandgaliam said:


> When you consider getting rid of the couch for more room...



Lol.. Or when you have no more room on the couch so your 5yr old watches The Land Before Time from inside one of the fish tanks ...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jag14

Or when you finally get your income tax, find a 3.00 fish you just have to have and promptly spend 90.00 for plants and decorations. My husband thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Sabina88

When your willing to get into fights because you fell in love with that fish


----------



## jackfaz

When you used to have a normal Instagram account with a wide variety of different photo subjects, but then you got fish so now it's 90% fish, 10% other.


----------



## Tree

jackfaz said:


> When you used to have a normal Instagram account with a wide variety of different photo subjects, but then you got fish so now it's 90% fish, 10% other.



Here here! XD


----------



## Bailmint

When every fish video on YouTube suddenly seems like the most interesting thing in the world.


----------



## Ghostie

When you start assigning your friends to a fish species based on their personality.


----------



## Artemis

+1 On that.

When you have memorized the Not-So-Local-LFS' hours. When you wait for your actual LFS to move because he's coming closer to your house and the "it's too much in gas" excuse will no longer apply for reasons to not be taken to the fish store XD


----------



## Sabina88

When all you want for Christmas and your bday is a new fish and fish supplies


----------



## Ghostie

+1 on that Sabina

when your mother is always reminding you to top off your tanks because they make too much noise


----------



## Sabina88

+1 Ghostie (my parents do that all they time, they get really annoyed with the noise lol)

when your considering doing a big project for school about betta fish


----------



## cathayvet

When you don't mind the taste of siphoned tank water.


----------



## Tree

cathayvet said:


> When you don't mind the taste of siphoned tank water.



Hahahaha! Right?!

BTW I LOVE your avatar. XD


----------



## TheSplishSplashery

RainbowsHaven said:


> You know you've become "that fish person" when...
> 
> You spend 5 hours boiling a piece of driftwood in a pot on your stove! Haha, probably the weirdest thing I've done yet for my fish.


I laughed really hard at this one because that just happened to me. I was boiling my driftwood and my brother came out and was like "whatcha making for me?"...and then he smelled it and looked in the pot and was like "your cooking wood soup?" and I had to tell him it was for my fish.


----------



## Sabina88

When you relize you have probably spent over 2,000 on your fish


----------



## Bailmint

I've spent hundreds of dollars on my fish >.< more than any other of my pets besides my horses.

When you can stare at fish for hours and not get bored.


----------



## DBanana

When your husband tells you that you look like a creepy stalker when you look at your fry.


----------



## DashingArabian14

Or when you come back from the store with a new fish a lot


----------



## BlueLacee

Haha I love all of these.

You know your that fish person when you stalk this website for hours


----------



## Sabina88

when you go to the pet store every weekend or more 

When your mom gets annoyed at even the mention of going to the petstore because of the above lol


----------



## Darcyz74

Electrical outlets are my problem!! Running out of them. Pretty bad when you have to unplug a tank to vacuum!! Lol......


----------



## jaysee

When you're constantly trying to give tanks away.


----------



## PetMania

When your whole house smells like fish because tanks are everywhere.


----------



## Islandgaliam

*You know it when.....*

You convert the closet


----------



## Tree

this is the funniest thread yet. I love reading these. XD

When you wanna show off your tanks and bettas too others that come over to your house so you move them into the living room. =P


----------



## AmbiantNight

When your friend's refuse to take you into a store for fear you will lecture employees on proper betta care.


----------



## BlueLacee

Haha, love these. 

When you tell your friends your busy one day but in reality you are going to clean tanks and watch fish


----------



## PetMania

When your friends or whoever you go to the petstore with grabs your purse so you can't get anything. 

Or how about when you get so mad at your dad when he says something incorrect about your fish.....


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you electrocute your self and are more concerned about the tank you bumped when you fell then your own blackened finger.


----------



## alyymarie

When you get a new tank to "upgrade" an old one.. and then end up just keeping them both running >.>


----------



## Agent13

alyymarie said:


> When you get a new tank to "upgrade" an old one.. and then end up just keeping them both running >.>



I stopped lying to myself like that YEARS ago haha.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13

Islandgaliam said:


> You convert the closet



I thought I was the only one !! 
I have what I now call my closet fish haha. QT tanks are in my reptile supply closet . Now going to convert my storage that's outside the front door to a fish room(kinda) it'll serve as a QT room for fish and experimental tanks ... Which I'll use to help first hand show why some popular stocking ideas are either bad or good. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailmint

I'm buying a shelf to keep all meh fish tanks. >-<


----------



## AmbiantNight

You make a one mile round trip walk to go get epson salt for a sick betta when you realize your out at 2am.


----------



## jmetal

keeping secret bettas that your husband doesn't know about since your not suppose to have them


----------



## PetMania

when PetCo asks you to take their sick fish for free...


----------



## Bailmint

Yours does that? I want that ;_;


----------



## AmbiantNight

lol my walmart does that with me


----------



## Sabina88

When you have your first fish dream


----------



## Bailmint

Ooh that was a long time ago. xD


----------



## PetMania

Same for me.. years ago. 

Haha, yeah. my local PetCo asked if I wanted a free goldfish (a HUGE one at that) because he was sick. If I still had my large tub, I would have taken it so I could at least get him to a good home as most of the people around here who buy goldies put them in bowls and...[shiver]...and betta cubes. 

When you actually start a snail collection.


----------



## Sabina88

When your willing to go out of your way and do something complicated and or nice and natural/realistic for their homes


----------



## Islandgaliam

Agent13 said:


> I thought I was the only one !!
> I have what I now call my closet fish haha. QT tanks are in my reptile supply closet . Now going to convert my storage that's outside the front door to a fish room(kinda) it'll serve as a QT room for fish and experimental tanks ... Which I'll use to help first hand show why some popular stocking ideas are either bad or good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Cracks me up..my landlord came in this week and was fine with it (she new I had "a" small tank....I have a spare electrical outlet and a closet in my room...but it's gonna have to wait until I get my outside planting and frog pond done...and I'm gonna need a boyfriend/husband to help support my betta habit!


----------



## pfenty

When all your tax return money goes to fish supplies


----------



## PetMania

When you're sneaking in fish on a regular basis


----------



## jackfaz

pfenty said:


> when all your tax return money goes to fish supplies


^yes!


----------



## Bailmint

PetMania said:


> When you're sneaking in fish on a regular basis


Besides Milo that happened to all of my guys xD.


----------



## AmbiantNight

PetMania said:


> When you actually start a snail collection.


Yep got that going. Just had my apple lay her first batch of eggs. Had to move them to an incubator early as the mollies and Stella decided to do some jump and dines. Not fun moving one of those before it's all the way hard.:-(


----------



## Betta Nut

When the only furniture you buy has flat surfaces to hold more tanks.


----------



## PetMania

AmbiantNight said:


> Yep got that going. Just had my apple lay her first batch of eggs. Had to move them to an incubator early as the mollies and Stella decided to do some jump and dines. Not fun moving one of those before it's all the way hard.:-(


I've been there. 



When you get really upset when you can't get a new tank


----------



## Sabina88

When the petstores are like a second or vacation home to you


----------



## PetMania

:roll: When you make a whole list of options for your next tank. SO MANY CHOICES URGGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you spend the last of your money on materials to make tank dividers.


----------



## PetMania

You have to start a fish fund because your wallet is going dry


----------



## Tree

When you like to watch your fish more than watching TV. =P **TV is on and looking at fish tanks even though the lights are shut off* *


----------



## PetMania

When you sign up for monthly fish club meetings and auctions. Bring out the big tanks!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BlueLacee

When you have a list of fish names ready to go


----------



## maystable

When you're running out of outlets because of the fish tanks spread around the whole house


----------



## Islandgaliam

maystable said:


> When you're running out of outlets because of the fish tanks spread around the whole house


Or when you attach an adapter with 3 outlets to an extension cord so you can plug in 3 boxes with 8 outlets each


----------



## BlueLacee

The crazy mess of extension cords just so you can have another few tanks and still lug in your phone


----------



## maystable

When you sob your heart out after you lose a fish


----------



## PetMania

^yes......yes


----------



## Tree

when you start having dreams about your fish and buy more in your dreams. 

I had a horrible dream about all but one of my bettas died. T^T but woke up with them all looking at me wondering if I will feed them. XD


----------



## rubinthebetta

when all you want is to run a betta fish rescue but you don't have the resources or time


----------



## maystable

When you lecture the Petco employees on their crappy care of the Bettas and people that want to buy a Betta come to you first....


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

When your pet store friend asks you to come look at a sick betta...


----------



## maystable

When you hide two Bettas away from the other fish and come back a day later to pick them up


----------



## jackfaz

You go to petsmart to pick up cat food and litter and OOPS how did that fish tank get in my cart? Oh well guess I have to buy it. Might as well upgrade my lighting while I'm at it. Oh look they're having a sale on decor...


----------



## maystable

So true... 

You dream of breeding a mini race of Betta fish....


----------



## rubinthebetta

you so badly want a mansion that contains only fish rooms, one for each fin type/color as well as specific fish training rooms and breeding rooms


----------



## maystable

You go to Petco to 'look' at Bettas (We all know what that means...) and one just gives you the biggest puppy eyes and you end up bringing it home


----------



## Islandgaliam

You want your bettas to have an education...


----------



## Bailmint

Holy mother frick where do you get one of those things? xD


----------



## Pippin

When every thing that you get for your birthday is fish related. even my birthday cake had a red frosting betta on it, with two small females on it, and it is designed to look like an aquarium. 

when every person in your school knows you like bettas. (I have been called a betta fish expert by a girl that I have barely talked to. I am not a betta expert.)


----------



## Islandgaliam

Bailmint said:


> Holy mother frick where do you get one of those things? xD


Amazon.com I'm hoping for a basketball star!


----------



## maystable

When you have a son for every one of your Bettas


----------



## BlueLacee

Haha, love these


----------



## Piyoteru

When you can't wait to do your next water change!

I can't wait to do my 50% water change tomorrow, I don't understand why but cleaning the tank and changing water is just... satisfying.


----------



## DBanana

After inhaling water during a water change (pay attention to the tube kids) you take the time to consider the water temp and 'smell' while lying flat on your back on the floor and decide to do a 50% change instead of a 25%.

I guess that's another thing? Almost drowning while standing in your kitchen?


----------



## cheekysquirrel

Hope you're OK, DBanana!
When you argue more with your partner about potential aquarium decor than the decor for your home.
He wants a tank with one of those fake aircraft carrier wrecks. I've told him that can be in his tank, because it sure ain't going in one of mine. We only have one at the moment, and that won't be changing any time soon, sadly.


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you see fish toys on here and put them in your amazon shopping cart for when your money comes in.


----------



## PetMania

When you start naming your fish people names and talk about them as if they were people.


----------



## aselvarial

PetMania said:


> When you start naming your fish people names and talk about them as if they were people.


I'm a stay at home mom for a 4 year old. I'm pretty sure my fish are about the only conversation I get where it's NOT about a monkey, monsters, or cars. :lol:


----------



## Sabina88

When you just hit your maximum capacity for bettas but you really want another one for you upcoming birthday


----------



## DBanana

cheekysquirrel said:


> Hope you're OK, DBanana!
> When you argue more with your partner about potential aquarium decor than the decor for your home.
> He wants a tank with one of those fake aircraft carrier wrecks. I've told him that can be in his tank, because it sure ain't going in one of mine. We only have one at the moment, and that won't be changing any time soon, sadly.


Yheah, I'm good. Though I tell you what, my diaphragm STILL hurts. You know you're out of shape when...

---

When your son knows where the fish food is in the freezer.


----------



## PetMania

Sabina, do you have 18 bettas? I'm so jelly. 

Hehe, after everytime I get a new betta, I say, "Okay THIS is the last one." 
PetCo and PetSmart are the death of that promise


----------



## Sabina88

I actually only have 15 at the moment 
10 sorority girls and 5 boys 

lol Petco and Petsmart are deffinitly the death of those promises


----------



## PetMania

AH. Yeah, I have one girl (technically one boy and two other girls for adoption) and a boy from Lilnaugrim on the way. I'm moving on from HMs and VTs to CTs and HMPKEEs and HMPKs. 

When your fish do tricks for food.


----------



## Tree

When you move your fish close to the TV in your bedroom and watch them instead of what's on the telly. =P at times I watch them at night before going to bed and never fall a sleep.


----------



## CindyLouWho

When you apologize to your fish for spooking them, by setting something near their tank. 

_My new boy is still getting used to his new home, on my nightstand/vanity/fish tank stand, I set my phone down while he was resting and he flipped out, shot all around his tank in a freaked out frenzy and hit every wall at least once. I'm sorry Horton! :-(_


----------



## myexplodingcat

Pippin said:


> When every thing that you get for your birthday is fish related. even my birthday cake had a red frosting betta on it, with two small females on it, and it is designed to look like an aquarium.
> 
> when every person in your school knows you like bettas. (I have been called a betta fish expert by a girl that I have barely talked to. I am not a betta expert.)


Well... considering what most people think they know about bettas is that they can live in a vase with a plant and no care? I think you probably qualify as an expert by those standards.


----------



## BlueLacee

When you stalk the forum to all hours of the morning


----------



## myexplodingcat

I know, right?

When all the recent posts in a forum section were made by you. Tiiime to go haunt the art section now, methinks.

(Edit: uhh except I'm most of the recent posts there too. Time for bed.)


----------



## maystable

When you have a song for each one of your Bettas


----------



## Sabina88

When your on this forum almost half of your day


----------



## PetMania

When it is super hard to name your betta. I can't choose Thaddius, Orion, Adonis, Merlin, Tenshi, or Edmund for my new betta.


----------



## jag14

When you spend more time talking to your bettas then your husband... I come home, check my betta tanks to make sure everyone is there. I call them by name. He thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## BlueLacee

when its a common joke that you have a slight obsession


----------



## Lokadottir7808

...When you literally dropped all $400 of your birthday money to get a Betta Fish bed and poster set... I HAVE PROBLEMS!!!!!!


----------



## PetMania

Ugh, space issues. When you wish that you could just keep bettas in critter keepers so that you can have more.


----------



## Pippin

myexplodingcat said:


> Well... considering what most people think they know about bettas is that they can live in a vase with a plant and no care? I think you probably qualify as an expert by those standards.


Nobody in my entire school believes that now. (Except for the algebra teacher her failed algebra five times, and believes that you can divide numbers by 0.)



BlueLacee said:


> when its a common joke that you have a slight obsession


Yeah, it's like that at my school. Once I was introduced as some one who obsesses about bettas.


----------



## averyecho

When people know you're a betta nut before they know your name.


----------



## BlueLacee

Haha, love these


----------



## VivianKJean

When you text your parents "guess what!" and their first response is "If you got another fish return it" LOL


----------



## jaysee

Lokadottir7808 said:


> ...When you literally dropped all $400 of your birthday money to get a Betta Fish bed and poster set... I HAVE PROBLEMS!!!!!!



I think you win!!

$400 was the average cost of my 125s


----------



## PetMania

You think: "Hey maybe I'll save my birthday money this year."

To this day, I still haven't found the PetSmart receit responsible for the dissappearance of this birthday money.


----------



## Agent13

When you choose your significant other based on his inability to criticize your massive collection of tanks due to his own collection of tanks . 

Bam!! Yeah.. Life decision based around fish/reptile keeping . Beat that ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## VivianKJean

When (even though you live in a tiny NYC studio apartment) you are trying to find more room to fit more tanks.


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you spend more time talking to your fish and making food for them then talking to your family.


----------



## Tree

when you start taking pictures of bettas at the store that you wished you could get. x_x

BEAUTY!


----------



## DBanana

When your husband says 'Do you hear the fishes talking to you sweetie?' because you signed and told your fry you'd feed them once more before you head out.


----------



## Bailmint

Omg that one...
xD


----------



## Thothgirl

When you'd rather watch your tanks than the TV.


----------



## Tree

When you get freaked out when a thunderstorm comes, not because of the hail or lightning or tornadoes, but when the electricity goes out and your tanks start to get cold. (storm outside right now and I am a worried mommy) LOL


----------



## BlueLacee

When you spend hours working on your tank so it's just right (it's still not, and today was the second day it's been up)


----------



## BlueLacee

When you watch your tank endlessly, when it does not have any fish or snails in it.


----------



## Bailmint

^ yep I remember getting my first fish, the store kept closing after id picked him out so I couldn't get him for days and I just stared at the tank. [Milo]


----------



## Sabina88

When you finally relise just how many tanks and fish you have

When you ask for/ get fish related stuff for holidays and birthdays

When your still on this sight at almost 12 pm looking at the pics of bettas and fish even though you have school the next day and have to actually get up in the morning


----------



## Pippin

When you spend half an hour chatting to your bettas, and telling them how smart you are. 

When you join this site


----------



## dieselthedemon

when you spend most of your downtime on this website,
When you ask you fish how their doing
when you tell your fish goodnight


----------



## SeaKnight

When the local Pet shop all but allows you to bag your own fish (only reason they don't is because of liability issues) and when a customer has a question about something and the employee is either busy with another customer or is unsure of how to correctly answer they send said customer in your direction (even though you don't work there).....


----------



## AmbiantNight

When you take the time to ask your fish which food they woud like this feeding.


It was Tubiflex Worms this time.


----------



## Bailmint

Omg x'D


----------



## Pippin

When you and your dad make up a song about bettas. My dad made up the first and the second verse, I made up the last verse. I think my dad was very tired of me singing betta fish over and over again. (Sung to the tune of O christmas tree.)

Oh Betta fish ,Oh Betta fish 
O how I love my betta fish. 

His fins are long and red
He comes to me when he wants fed

Oh Betta fish ,Oh Betta fish 
O how I love my betta fish.

We get his water from the sink
if we don't change it, it will stink

Oh Betta fish ,Oh Betta fish 
O how I love my betta fish.

He is the best fish ever
His tricks are so clever

Oh Betta fish ,Oh Betta fish 
O how I love my betta fish.


----------

